# Ummm......



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I gotta join this group now...


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

You mean you're fortunate enough to join this group, correct?
It happens to the best of us. 
Welcome.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Adventure-Biker

and Welcome ...

You can check out any time you like,
But you can never leave! :rockon:


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

Haha thanks guys!!!! 👍😜


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Adventure-Biker said:


> I guess I gotta join this group now...


If you are not entirely positive you qualify, that is a good clue you are in the right place!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You had a colonoscopy?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> You had a colonoscopy?


Prerequisite to joining this group?

...and don't say, "We like pics". Just, NO!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Your hair is thinning?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the blue pill club.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

chuckha62 said:


> Prerequisite to joining this group?
> 
> ...and don't say, "We like pics". Just, NO!


"Pics or it didn't happen"...............


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Radium said:


> "Pics or it didn't happen"...............


Too much truth in that statement.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

chuckha62 said:


> Too much truth in that statement.


Way better pics than my I phone camera!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

jcd46 said:


> Welcome to the blue pill club.


Damn....not yet.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Welcome to the blue pill club.


That's too bad


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> That's too bad


Not bad at all.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

jcd46 said:


> Not bad at all.


Good Point. I know people who use 'em recreationally. Hmmmm


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> Prerequisite to joining this group?...


Many things qualify:
Colonoscopy
Hair thinning (tnx crankout)
Prostate problems
Joint replacements
Medication issues
Hemorrhoids
Low T
ED
Curmudgeonly disposition ("get off my lawn")
...


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Good Point. I know people who use 'em recreationally. Hmmmm


Future Mrs.jcd works for a urologist lol, so we took a stab at it, if I may, no complaints from her. Just that one time though.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Forgetting that you're not as young as you think you are .... as you look around you and think "yeah, I am so like these college kids"



Lone Rager said:


> Many things qualify:
> Colonoscopy
> Hair thinning (tnx crankout)
> Prostate problems
> ...


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Get off my thread, whippersnapper


----------



## Adventure-Biker (Feb 2, 2006)

You guys are hilarious! I think I'm gonna like it here....


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Crankout said:


> Your hair is thinning?


Hair?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

fredcook said:


> Hair?


Ha! I'm working hard to maintain mine via Nioxin.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Not everyone survives long enough to get to this elite group. no medal for surviving either, your judged by how well your doing it.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Lone Rager said:


> You had a colonoscopy?


there is only bonus points if the doctor has to tell you ""stop doing that!!!!""


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome!

It's only a number...and I'm reminded of that every time I get out of bed in the morning.
Kind of like a classic car or motorcycle...gotta let things warm up a bit before you put the hammer down!


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't think hitting 60 will bother me too much. 30 hit me hard. 40 didn't bother me. 50 hit me a little hard, realizing that I was officially old, and half of a freaking century.

I'm seeing a pattern for me. It's the even/odd first character of the number, and then a pattern of severity, which is not sequential. That means 70 will probably hit me like a ton of bricks. Since 30 made me literally shed a tear or two, 70 will probably make me start bawling as I realize that I am a bona fide dinosaur. But 60, in a little over 6 years for me, should be pretty cool.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

You're still a mere lad at 70


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Outrider66 said:


> I don't think hitting 60 will bother me too much.


If you hit 60, tomorrow's no guarantee. I don't mean that in a bad way, Carpe Diem!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> Many things qualify:
> Colonoscopy
> Hair thinning (tnx crankout)
> Prostate problems
> ...


Hmm, seems I don't qualify to be here, despite having the main thing covered.

Really need to do that first one, though.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Really need to do that first one, though.


Me too!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

J.B. Weld said:


> If you hit 60, tomorrow's no guarantee. I don't mean that in a bad way, Carpe Diem!


ANY day can be your last day. Long range plans are wistful at best.


----------



## moab63 (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, is really hard to hit all the milestones I been leaving friends and family members behind since I was 12 years old. So we are the lucky, and if you are healthy enough to ride or race a mtb then you are stud level.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

fredcook said:


> Hair?


Seriously, I never really liked the stuff, gets dirty and itches, now mine is mostly gone on my head, but what the **** is it with that **** growing out my ears and nose!??!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Radium said:


> ANY day can be your last day. Long range plans are wistful at best.


I had a great uncle that was quite a character. When he was in his 80s, mom asked him once about his future plans and he replied "future plans? I don't even buy green bananas!"


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I refer to youngsters like you as neo-millenials. Welcome.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> Seriously, I never really liked the stuff, gets dirty and itches, now mine is mostly gone on my head, but what the **** is it with that **** growing out my ears and nose!??!


No kidding!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Crankout said:


> Your hair is thinning?


Hair? 

It's just migrated lower down my head.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

where's my soup? and my jelllo. dadgum wippersnapper.

and that other thing - you know. the thing.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

Outhouse said:


> there is only bonus points if the doctor has to tell you ""stop doing that!!!!""


Yep. When I was a sprightly 46, almost 8 years ago, I broke my back MTBing. While the nurse in the ER was taking care of me, I asked her if I should start acting my age. She chuckled and said "Yep".

Psssst - Just don't tell anyone what I was doing. I was riding a wheelie in my front yard (acting like a kid, trying out my new fork). I didn't fly off of some epic cliff on my bike.

Also, it was just a compression fracture. I didn't sever my spine or anything. I instantly became 5/32" shorter. Worst pain EVER in my life. Way, way worse than a dislocated shoulder. The shot of that nurse's special cocktail in my ass (haven't had a shot in my ass since I was a kid) took care of that pain lickety-split, and I was feeling goooooooooood. Same with the 20 Oxy pills afterward (not at one time).

I imagine when I broke my neck, it might have hurt even worse. But I didn't feel a thing until I woke up 2.5 weeks later, wearing a halo. That was from a motorcycle accident. I don't ride those anymore, but my dumb ass still rides MTB's.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

my gf had a compression fracture when thrown from a car in an accident. it's def no joke. kept her down for awhile but she's tough. 

sound like you have a charmed existence.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

Velobike said:


> Hair?
> 
> It's just migrated lower down my head.


From your head to your ears!!! That's what mine did


----------

